

Scott Adams: Monetizing Business Ideas - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/monetizing_business_ideas/

======
JunkDNA
I started reading this thinking that it was going to be one of his more
outlandish style posts. But this strikes me as being not that far removed from
what Kickstarter is trying to do in the domain of small creative projects.

